# TonyRicciardi = First Class



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Tony asked me if I was looking for anything I had not tried yet and I mentioned the new Davidoff Maduro line. He said he would get a few out to me. Got the package today with the Davi's and 3 awesome smokes I never had, 2 of them I never new existed and the other never thought I get the chance to try. You are first class Tony. Thank you 

2-Davidoff Maduro R
Rocky Patel Perfecto maduro (Limited release)
La Aurora Excedcionales (only available in Manhattan)
El Triunfador (Ghost Cigar from Pete Johnson)


----------



## BigJim-cl (Sep 5, 2008)

Nice Haul...


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

Nice hit!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Very nice. Deserving target to say the least. Nice haul David.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Very nice! let me know what you think of the Davidoff Maduro.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Tony is definitely First class.....GReat Hit there


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

very nice hit, Tony where did you get the La Aurora?


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

thats an awesome hit.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Awsome Hit!!!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Top shelf smokes for a top notch brother. Wtg Tony.


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Nice selection of smokes. They all look great. Enjoy.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice!!


----------



## zachattack 843 (Aug 24, 2008)

:dribble: :dribble: :dribble:


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

That is an exchange from one top notch BOTL to another! Great hit.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice hit! That perfecto looks mighty tasty!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Is that wrapper green or just the lighting???????


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hit!!


----------



## shroom91 (Mar 17, 2008)

sweeet pickup


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Very nice!!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice hit!! The RP Perfect Maduro looks so good!! :dribble:


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Great hit


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Nice goin Toni. David got a Shmaaackin!!!


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Very nice ...


----------



## skiman8700 (Aug 26, 2008)

wow nice hit


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

Great hit, Tony is top notch!


----------



## MaduroSmoke (Sep 21, 2008)

:dribble::dribble:


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Very nice hit! Well done!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty! enjoy....


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

LkyLindy said:


> Is that wrapper green or just the lighting???????


It's the lighting


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Great cigars. I can't believe that there is a cigar out there that David has not tried?


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Very nice smokes.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Tony is TOP CLASS in anyone's book. A supreme hit there Tony - enjoy those SJ, you Sir deserve such class! :biggrin:

CD


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Great looking sticks there, they look very tasty!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

wow. what a hit


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice hit


----------

